# RIP ET



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

hi all sorry not been around for a while unfortuentley et lost her battle this week and had to be put to sleep as she had organ failure from being starved by the previous idiot that owned her really gutted as i have worked so hard to pull her through and really thought she was going to make it. thanks to all who gave me advice she will be deeply missed. rip et .


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorryto hear about that warren. These poor animals that arent looked after properly and then when youget to it its too late


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Realy sorry to hear


----------



## Hammer Man (Apr 1, 2006)

Not another one... I am so sorry to hear of this. It pisses me off that people take on animals when the don't know/can't be bothered to care for them. Well done you though for taking it on and trying your best..


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

*R.I.P ET :halo:  ,

i had near enough the same thing happen to me apart from it was the person who hatched my clea.. :evil: (baby royal) but didnt feed her from birth :evil: and then sold her to the pet shop where i bought her.....
Clea was only 10weeks old, and she didnt deserve that nor did yours..   

Sorry for your loss xx*


----------

